# [SOLVED] What is Pulse Audio Lock Channel?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Pulse Audio volume controller has an option called 'Lock Channels together'
What does it actually do? Unlocking it will have any distinguishable effect on the output?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Pulse Audio Lock Channel?*

I think this will explain it Fedora 9 and Red Hat Enterprise Linux Bible - Christopher Negus - Google Books


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: What is Pulse Audio Lock Channel?*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Pulse Audio volume controller has an option called 'Lock Channels together'
> What does it actually do? Unlocking it will have any distinguishable effect on the output?


There are two audio channels, left and right, "Lock Channels" just means that sound to both left and right speaker is equal.
If you have quad ausio (4 speakers) then again front or back channels can be locked.

If you unlock channels, you can have more sound to left or right speaker as controls are then independent.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> There are two audio channels, left and right, "Lock Channels" just means that sound to both left and right speaker is equal.
> If you have quad ausio (4 speakers) then again front or back channels can be locked.
> 
> If you unlock channels, you can have more sound to left or right speaker as controls are then independent.


Hmm I understood now. Thanks. So unlocking should produce better result?


----------

